# International Friendlies



## LuckyLuke (Aug 9, 2010)

A qualified bet: Sweden wins over Scotland 1.85.... :!:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

LuckyLuke said:
			
		

> A qualified bet: Sweden wins over Scotland 1.85.... :!:


I dont like betting on friendlies as anything can happen. There is nothing sure when it comes to betting.


----------



## fcpicks (Nov 15, 2010)

*Hungary - Lithuania*
Friendly match

Hungary standing 2nd place in group E. They have 3w and 1l. Lost against Sweden 0-2, but last game win against Finland 1-2.
Lithuania standing 4th position in group I. 1w 1d 1l. Win against Czech Republic, played draw with Scotland and lost away game with Spain 3-1

This friendly match will be in Hungary. Hungary will play with their best players. They only want to win.
Lithuanian coach said in this match result will not be important. He plan to test young Lithuanian players.
So, I see only Hungary win.

*Pick: Hungary - Lithuania 1 @ 1.8  6/10*

http://fcpicks.blogspot.com/


----------



## pokerlady (Mar 22, 2011)

It won't be easy to bet. But having a determination and applying strategies, you can enjoy the game.


----------



## sports_betting (May 16, 2011)

I think even if it's friendlies you are still not sure what is going to happen at the end of the game.


----------

